# Need help gaining some weight and finding more calories



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

For a couple years now I've been on what is basically Pimental's diet of no lactose and low sugar and carbs. I've recently cut out almost all fructose, because Pimental says to.My problem is that in the last 2 or 3 years I've lost 45 pounds. I did not want this to happen. I've always been a healthy eater, and I used to be an amateur bodybuilder. I'm still lean, but without being able to have the protein shakes and so on that bodybuilders use, I just can't find a healty way to gain or even maintain my weight. I'm 6'2", and I'm down to 180 lbs.I don't want to snack, because I'm trying to follow Pimental's advice. Huge meals for me would probably need to have lots of carbs, and that would not make me feel good. I'm currently taking liquid flax oil with most of my meals. That provides some extra calories.Any advice?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might add a bit of olive oil or other fats to things if you tolerate some fat. Added fat will get you a lot of calories without a lot of bulk. Adding lots more low-fat carbs esp. if they have a lot of fiber is a pretty had way to add calories. Look for calorie dense foods. Nuts are one, adding a bit of chopped nuts to salads or veggies can be a tasty way to add more calories, and I think they tend to be low in what you are avoiding and the fat in them is really healthy.Step one, however, is track your calories. I use www.fitday.com. That way you know how far you need to go to get enough calories to maintain or gain weight.If calories in, calories out and weight do not make sense, you need to get to the doctor and get checked out for things like celiac, thyroid, diabetes, or other reasons you are not able to absorb what you eat to maintain weight.The other thing I tell people is that if you are on a diet that works for you, don't change anything, just increase or decrease the portions of each and everything you eat to get the calories up to or down to the amount you need to gain or lose weight.There really are no magic weight loss or weight gain foods.K.


----------



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi npearce,I have the exact same problem as you. I'm even worried now that I'm on the Vivonex diet cause I don't want to loose more weight.For me dark chocolate has helped a lot. I make it myself though, because of the sugar content in comercial ones, but I can tolerate small portions with every meal. Peanut butter also helps, but you need to be carefull.As Kathleen says, you may want to look for a Nutricionist or Dr. to get some advice.BTW, did you loose any weight while on Vivonex?


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

I haven't tried Vivonex. I have had good success so far with just antibiotic and Zelnorm as a follow up.How do you make dark chocolate?


----------

